# Bachmann EZ Command



## HRDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

Just starting, I went with the Bachman DCC EZ Command system. I have a 3x6 layout, with about 10 turnouts. I plan on running 3 or 4 DCC w/sound locomotives. 

Now for the "stupid question" part. This Bachmann DCC 5 Amp power booster pictured here should be enough to power all of the above - correct? 

I've assumed I connect this booster to the EZ command with the audio-like plug on each end of the cord. And that the stacked turnout switches tie into the red and black terminals - close?










Please advise if you know. Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe these instructions will help. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=+booster+to+EZ+controller&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

It creates a PDF file.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

5 Amps will be plenty for that size layout. The rest I'm unsure of.


----------



## HRDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

DonR said:


> Maybe these instructions will help.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=+booster+to+EZ+controller&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1
> 
> ...


PDF really doesn't explain the powering of the turnouts.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

No DCC control system has power for turnouts. The Red and Black
terminals are power feed to the track.

Instead, you'll want to use an old DC power pack or a used
wall wart with an AC or DC output of around 10 volts. If
you are using twin coil motors such as Atlas or Peco you
should consider a capacitor discharge unit to protect
the coils from accidental burnout due to holding the button
down too long.

Don


----------



## HRDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

DonR said:


> No DCC control system has power for turnouts. The Red and Black
> terminals are power feed to the track.
> 
> Instead, you'll want to use an old DC power pack or a used
> ...


Thanks. It is much appreciated.


----------

